# Dr Bala Kovvali failed to recognise diabetic ketoacidosis



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2013)

An out-of-hours doctor has been jailed for two-and-a-half years for manslaughter after he failed to send a seriously ill diabetic man to hospital - diagnosing him as 'depressed with a headache'.
Dr Bala Kovvali ignored the classic signs of diabetes-related poisonous acids building up in 42-year-old Andrew Fellows' body, a court heard.
Instead of dialling 999 for an ambulance, the on-call locum told Mr Fellows' mother that her son was depressed and had a headache and should see his own doctor the next day.
Less than nine hours later Mr Fellows died at home from diabetic ketoacidosis.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ic-man-hospital-hours-died.html#axzz2KhD1Lyqa

That could have been me


----------

